# My humble collection



## DLWJohn (Jun 16, 2008)

Heres a shot of my collection so far. Nothing too great but I'm still pretty much a newbie when it comes to bottles.
 In the first row is just a couple common edison battery oils

 2nd row is (L to R):

 Standard Brewing Co Scranton, PA
 AH Whitmer Selinsgrove, PA
 E&J Burke beer
 Ashton Mineral Water Co Ltd/ Portland Street/Ashton-U-Lyne Codd
 August Hohl Catasauqua, PA
 GB Felker Montrose, PA hutch (Found this ON TOP of the ground, where it had been thrown 100+ years ago!)

 The back row is some local milks, the green bottle is a worthless screw top, but I liked the color and corrugations on the sides so I kept it (anyone know what kind this is out of curiosity?), and on the end the usual Clorox and Certo..... and yes that is an original peice of a Lackawanna Railroad dining car dish, found on the old main line abandoned in 1915!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 16, 2008)

Lobey hit that nail on the head. It won't be long before your digging Pennsylvania Redware and Pontils.


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 16, 2008)

I like that ice blue soda..did you dig all those ?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah what Lobe said....
  Soon you will be giving away bottles on some bottle forum because you have so many [8D]


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 16, 2008)

hey rick your right look at george and his friends that i am getting rid of i like that icy blue soda nice start 
 bob


----------



## DLWJohn (Jun 16, 2008)

I dug all the battery oils, milks, that green thing and the White House vinegar lid. I found the Clorox, Certo, Standard beer, EJ Burke, and the hutch along an old railroad line, and The A.H. Whitmer, August Hohl and the codd I bought at flea markets/antique stores

 The Whitmer soda is also my favorite as well....


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice start.  A couple of those you will still have after you've gotten over 100.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 18, 2008)

OK...I mean the squat and hutch are long termers.


----------



## glass man (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a soft spot in my heart for the battery oilsWhen I 1st started collecting in LONG AGO AND FAR AWAY,I would walk the rail road tracks and find them lying by the tracks and acl sodas!MAN,WHAT A THRILL! I miss those days. I wish I HAD A EDISON BATTERY OIL NOW,THAT I FOUND LONG AGO AND HAD ON MY SHELF JUST LIKE YOU DO DL!TREASURE THE EXICITEMENT YOU FEEL NOW!I have seen so many get out of bottle collecting because it became a MONEY THING and could not afford $25.000 bottles .I have actually been set up at a bottle show with my $1-$10 bottles and had a person look at my bottles and sneer!THANK GOD MOST OF US LOVE BOTTLES AND EACH OTHER PERIOD! I am not knocking a beautiful high priced bottle or those who can afford them .I know some of these people and they are great people.I also know people that buy high priced bottles and act like bottle collecting is their on private country club and not just any one can join! THESE PEOPLE ARE THE MINORITY AND  BE IGNORED AND LET THEM LIVE IN THERE EXPENSIVE GLASS HOUSES! I have started all three of my bottle collections by going to the dump and taking home the culls no one wanted and loved them.HEY they were as old as the more exspensive bottles and they won't always be as easy to come by! I started collecting acl's when no body cared for them .If I had kept it up I WOULD HAVE ONE GREAT COLLECTION NOW! SORRY TO RAMBLE ON AND ON INSOMIA GETS LONLY SOMETIMES![:-] LOVE YOU ALL! LINDSEY


----------



## lego110 (Jul 30, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 31, 2008)

Your green bottle is a poison bottle
 thx and keep digging
 privvydigger


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 1, 2008)

First welcome to the forum DLW .And I have say lobeys right on about how most of us get started and the overflow of bottles that come as you progress . The ice blue soda is a sweet looking one.The Green bottle is a original Air Wick bottle .I 've got one around here some were that still has the felt tounge and wire that pulled it up to freshen the house .The Edison battery oils  come in at least 3 diffrent types of bottles that I know of .Yours being the most recent .I  see a cottage cheese back there to beside pint milk and airwick .Ive been at it just a few years now and still haven't dug a hutch  or cod of any kind .Nice display .Good luck diggen and finding DLW.
 bill


----------

